# Pizza aus dem Holzbackofen



## muhkuhmuh (Oct 20, 2017)

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/hbo-holzbackofen.257837/


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2017)

Now that's my kind of meal!
Al


----------



## Braz (Oct 20, 2017)

Zehr schon.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 20, 2017)

Draußen ist der ofen? ah...
dass ich nicht wusste


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 20, 2017)

ich brauche ein Licher Bier mit meiner pizza bitte..


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

MKM, I love the pizza and really love that oven !


----------

